# massey 135 intake heater



## buckracer24 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello,I just bought a 135 and the vin number is missing so not sure what year it is.

Did all 135's come with the heater in the air intake? mine doesn't have it. what years had it and what years didn't?

Thanks
Jody


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jody,

Good to have you back on the forum.

I suspect the intake manifold heater was optional with your tractor. In the South, where it doesn't get very cold, you don't necessarily need a manifold heater. In the Northern climate, you need the manifold heater and maybe a block heater.

If you feel that you need the intake manifold heater, you can install one with not a great expense.


----------

